# Refinishing a guitar? Cost?



## L1ght (Nov 16, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone knew what it would normally to get a guitar refinished? Something like a simple white gloss finish?

Not sure if there's different rates and what not.. Thought you guys might know. 

Thanks!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 16, 2011)

I did my cheap tele in satin white, cost me $12 and about a week


----------



## L1ght (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah but i have no clue how to refinish a guitar and make it look really nice. I would much rather pay someone to do it for me, who knows what they're doing.


----------



## HighPotency (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd guess anywhere around $100-$250, depending on who does it.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah.. that's what I figured. Do you think that would include the headstock as well?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Nov 17, 2011)

If you are looking for a guitar finish specialist, Marty Bell does great work and has reasonable prices.

Marty Bell Finishing - Prices

Pat Wilkins also does awesome work.

Welcome to Pat Wilkins&#8482; Custom Guitars & Finishes

Either will cost you in the neighborhood of $300 to have done. If your budget is tighter, any local automotive paint shop will probably be able to do the job.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 17, 2011)

Depends on what you want to do to refinish it, but on average it takes me about $30 - 50 including: sand paper, paint stripper and whatever I use to refinish it.

Oh shit... Thread read fail... I didn't realize you weren't talking about a DIY job. My bad.


----------



## Jontain (Nov 17, 2011)

I would say its worth attacking the body etc with sandpaper to remove the current finish, I understand you do not want to paint it yourself but the more work you can do yourself the more you will save yourself in the long run. If you strip it down sand it up and give it a good few coats of primer (light sanding inbetween) it should be ready to paint and id imaging you could take it to any painters that have access to spray equipment.


This wont be as easy with a set neck however, but if its a bolt on just strip the whole lot down to parts (remembering to keep all parts together in a zip bag or something).
Good luck man


----------



## Revorder_Metal (Nov 17, 2011)

depends on what you're doing. my friend Garretts LTD body cost me $6 and 2 hours. yet my jackson has cost me $455 and 2 months of hard work.


----------



## Guitar-Painter (Nov 20, 2011)

I paint guitars here in jacksonville fl.Icharge $225.00 for black or white.Other colors are more.There some pics of my work at the link below
Pictures by blickenstafftom - Photobucket


----------



## Tones (Nov 20, 2011)

I went to an autobody professional for mine a few days ago. He said he'd sand, prime, paint, and seal it for a hundred bucks. Ask if they have done wood work as well


----------



## L1ght (Nov 20, 2011)

All great ideas guys, thanks a lot for the information. I will consider sanding the body down myself before taking it somewhere. I guess I should start looking for places that will do it..


----------

